# Bamboo Shrimp



## rokkerkid7786 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just bought a new ornament for the tank that goes just below the filter, but the shrimp wont go on it. Is it because its afraid of other fish or it just hasn't figured it out yet


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

rokkerkid7786 said:


> I just bought a new ornament for the tank that goes just below the filter, but the shrimp wont go on it. Is it because its afraid of other fish or it just hasn't figured it out yet


probably hasn't figured it out yet. give him some time to settle in he'l find his home in the tank.


----------

